# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  مشاوره در مورد تغییر رشته

## rezaahmadi

با سلام خدمت دوستان
میخوام مشاوره بگیرم برای تغییر رشته یا موندن در رشته خودم
سوم تصویر سازی یا کامپیوتر هنرستان هستم
از نظر ذهن و هوش مشکلی ندارم و در حد نرمالم و اگه درس بخونم خوب یاد میگیرم
ولی این چند سال نخوندم ( الان پشیمونم )  :Yahoo (101): 
امسال کنکور شرکت کردم و این ماه کنکوره با توجه به اینکه هیچی درس نخوندم قبول نمیشم
حتی زمان امتحانات درس نمیخوندم و با هیچی درس خوندن معدل کلم شد 17

خب حالا میخوام بدون تغییر رشته بدم یا خیر
اگه بخوام تغییر رشته بدم رشته تجربی مد نظرم هست
در صورتی که این یکی دو سال درس نخوندم حتی بخوام رشته خودم هم بمونم باید از پایه شروع کنم

حالا میخوام درباره رشته تجربی اطلاعاتی بدید
با توحه به اینکه ذهن هوشم خوبه
ایا وقت میکنم با رفتن به پیش دانشگاهی درس بخونم و قبول بشم ؟
یا اینکه رشته خودمو بخونم دیپلمو که گرفتم و قبول شدم و این یک سالو خودم بخونم با حدودا روزی 6 تا 9 ساعت خوندن
میتونم دانشگاه منتظری مشهد قبول بشم ؟

----------

